# Seeking Info on move from Australia to Singapore



## dwmartin11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi
I will be moving to Singapore from Australia in a couple months. It will likely be a temporary move of 3 years or so. I'm just starting to make arrangements for move now & starting to have questions. Does anyone have answers?

I had heard that BBQ grills are expensive so it might be best to move ours. Are natural gas bayonets common in Singapore or is it best to plan on converting it over to propane?

Has anyone had any experience using Aussie Mail Man mail forwarding service? It sounds interesting but was wondering if it might be more secure to ask a friend to receive & forward mail. 

Have you had any particular problems using appliances etc. moved from Australia to Singapore? I know the plug configuration is different but aside from a plug converter or having an electrician switch the plug are there any specific issues with using electronics? It would be easier to get rid of things before shipping them if it is likely they won't work properly. 
Thanks!


----------



## Laurahadin (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi DWMartin,
1) BBQ grills aren't cheap and there are so many public grills available (particularly in condos) that it really doesn't make sense to use your own (exception might be at a landed property). I would use those because they tend to be good and you won't have much space in Singapore in all likelihood. I haven't seen gas or propane much at all, most people use charcoal, at least in the common areas.

2) Can't help you here, but I will say that when I receive packages from overseas, I have to pay taxes at what seems like a high rate to me.

3) I use a lot less appliances here than I did before and haven't had any problems with them. Just be absolutely sure you don't take an appliance designed for less voltage, that's the big one. I had a few circuit breakers switch off due to an iron I bought here, but got a new iron, switched them back on and everything has been great otherwise. I think you'll appreciate the efficiency and reliability here


----------



## dwmartin11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Laurahadin said:


> 2) Can't help you here, but I will say that when I receive packages from overseas, I have to pay taxes at what seems like a high rate to me.


Items exceeding 300$ of declared value maybe subject to the 7% GST by Customs.

And it's not a given they always charge it.

I ordered a child's play toy, value of 500$, and it was held by customs and released, no GST paid.


----------



## dwmartin11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good to know about the customs tax.
Related to the customs tax comment.... any experience having wine shipped to Singapore? 
I understand wine is expensive there. Any thoughts on whether it is worth having a case shipped from Australia every so often? My first thought is it is going to be really expensive for shipping & then the customs taxes. However, I'm not sure how all that expense would compare to the high cost of wine at shops there. I haven't looked into the price of shipping etc. for this. Any one have experience with this?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dwmartin11 said:


> Good to know about the customs tax.
> Related to the customs tax comment.... any experience having wine shipped to Singapore?
> I understand wine is expensive there. Any thoughts on whether it is worth having a case shipped from Australia every so often? My first thought is it is going to be really expensive for shipping & then the customs taxes. However, I'm not sure how all that expense would compare to the high cost of wine at shops there. I haven't looked into the price of shipping etc. for this. Any one have experience with this?


Wine ? it will be subject to Duty. Singapore's allowance for liquor is very stringent, even for duty free purchases.

Duties & Dutiable Goods | Singapore Customs

It may work out cheaper to buy here, as some whole sale places sell wine cheaper.

if you are a big time wine drinker, it may be time to switch to Singapore Beer  Like Tiger and such


----------



## dwmartin11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, point taken.
I actually like Tiger beer so that will be an easy swap but my partner isn't as much of a beer person so may take more persuasion for her.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dwmartin11 said:


> Yes, point taken.
> I actually like Tiger beer so that will be an easy swap but my partner isn't as much of a beer person so may take more persuasion for her.


Imported Duty paid wine 'may' cost more than buying locally 

Just don't buy in Cold Storage and Jasons, look for other wine whole saleplaces - for example

https://www.wineconnection.com.sg/ 

WineStore Singapore | buy New Zealand wine in our online shop

Wines Online


----------

